# Crown - Great Western Mfr. Co.



## velo-vecchio (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody know anything about these? I found the frame especially interesting and it must have been innovative in that period to come up with something beyond either diamond or truss. The badge is quite nice too - at $550 I passed but maybe I shouldn't have (?).


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

That was designed by that renowned guy... circa 1913-14 ish


----------



## chitown (Oct 14, 2014)

DESIGN.

E. J. LONN.

BICYCLE FRAME.

APPUCATION FILED JAN. 29, 1920. 55 ,625, Patented July 6, 1920.

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE.

EDWARD JULIUS LONN, OF LAPORTE, INDIANA, ASSIGNOR T0 *GREAT WESTERN MANUFACTURING* (30., OF LAPORTE, INDIANA, A CORPORATION OF INDIANA.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

I was thinking more along this line (pg. 58) http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54440-April-28-1914-Bicycling-and-Motorcycle-review


----------



## Iverider (Oct 14, 2014)

Reading Standard was bought by Great Western and utilized this frame design for quite some time.

Here's a Great Western built Reading that now resides in Indianapolis.





Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

Yummy! I am the adopt-a-raptor! (hint)


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 14, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Reading Standard was bought by Great Western and utilized this frame design for quite some time.
> 
> Here's a Great Western built Reading that now resides in Indianapolis.
> 
> ...




I had the pleasure of pedaling that around the block.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> I had the pleasure of pedaling that around the block.




lucky you........


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 14, 2014)

My encyclopedia-friends have all chimed in ... so nice to spend my time on this site instead of doing actual work. Wait, who said that?


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 15, 2014)

velo-vecchio said:


> Anybody know anything about these? I found the frame especially interesting and it must have been innovative in that period to come up with something beyond either diamond or truss. The badge is quite nice too - at $550 I passed but maybe I shouldn't have (?).
> 
> View attachment 173522
> 
> View attachment 173523



Its interesting how the fork is bent like the one on my frame. Seeing this bike and the patent below leads me to believe that my frame is a Crown and not a Reading.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57678-Am-I-READING-this-correctly-Could-this-be-STANDARD


----------



## Iverider (Oct 15, 2014)

Reading created that loop frame design. GW just picked it up when they acquired Reading. Yours COULD still be a Reading...not sure how to tell.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 15, 2014)

*Which way did he go?*

In my photo and yours, the forks are in different positions - I wonder which is correct. I think yours is for salad, mine is for main course.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 15, 2014)

I think both are bent!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2017)

Waiting it's turn in SoCal


----------

